
Joe Biden picks Kamala Harris as his running mate - Alupis
https://www.cnn.com/2020/08/11/politics/biden-vp-pick/index.html
======
tetrometal
I'd love to hear any theories about how/why this decision was made.

If it aids the discussion, here's a list of her policy positions:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Political_positions_of_Kamala_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Political_positions_of_Kamala_Harris)

~~~
TheAdamAndChe
It's pandering to identity politics. Biden explicitly said he was picking a
female candidate. With the riots, picking a black female is a natural(but
risky) extension.

~~~
blisseyGo
People downvoting you but it's the truth. Watch how media is lying about her
being African American. She's Indian and Jamaican and family owned slaves -
doesn't matter to me but it does matter a lot to the current left.

~~~
kgraves
Don't forget that she was also the top law enforcement officer for California
aka 'Top Cop', which to some on the left find unforgivable. (see ACAB (All
Cops are B*stards)

~~~
Alupis
And the right didn't care for her anti-gun policies either.

In California, she doesn't have a lot of fans on either side of the isle.

------
webninja
Who do you think will win the election and why?

I think gerrymandering and the electoral college allocation will give one of
the sides a distinct advantage.

~~~
dragonwriter
> I think gerrymandering and the electoral college allocation will give one of
> the sides a distinct advantage.

Which election? For the Presidential election, gerrymandering has very little
potential impact, though electoral college allocation is a big factor. For the
Senate, neither of those factors is in play, though something like (and,
indeed, the source of most of) the electoral college distortion is in play.
For the House, gerrymandering is a big deal, but the electoral college
distortion is not a factor (nor is anything much like the electoral college
distortion, except the chaotic effect of granularity on small states).

------
fermienrico
I am sort of disappointed. Susan Rice would have been an excellent choice
given the current relationship of US on the international stage. Rice would
work with our allies and fix the damage Trump/Pompeo has dished out.

If we didn't have to pick a woman, Bernie Sanders would have been a major step
forward for America.

~~~
Alupis
> I am sort of disappointed. Susan Rice would have been an excellent choice

I agree Susan Rice would have been a much better choice. Harris already had
her chance in the "limelight", and was rejected.

She was a very unpopular primary candidate - why would she become more popular
now?

> Bernie Sanders

Realistically, Bernie's platform is at odds with Biden's - so that doesn't
seem to be a natural fit really.

~~~
fermienrico
Bernie has had two shots at it, but I think he would bring his decades of
experience in politics, his unwavering stance on corruption/lobbying, his plan
to reduce wealth disparity and a relentless push for climate action.

The man that fought for decades, still has the same message he did in 1981!
[1]

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OraxqbUjpHw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OraxqbUjpHw)

~~~
Alupis
You may be right - but there's a healthy amount of American's that don't agree
with Bernie's priorities our outlook on government. I guess this is evidenced
by his failed bids at the presidency - although I admit he was far more
popular than Harris has ever been.

